# gespließte



## nibor (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo fliegenfischer
hiermit zu meinem 1. beitrag.
möchte mir eine gespließte rute zulegen.hab ein gutes angebot vorliegen über folgende rute:
typ 202 E garrison nachbau von einem mir bekannten rutenbauer.
wer fischt so eine rute, und kann mir seine erfahrungen mitteilen?
gruß nibor


----------



## pipifax (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo,

es bringt dir rein gar nichts, wenn du jemanden triffst, der diese Rute mal geworfen hat, oder sie in seinem Besitz hat.

Wenn du fünf Leute findest, die diese Rute geworfen haben, wirst du fünf unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu hören.

Wirf sie, gefällt sie dir, kauf sie , gefällt sie dir nicht, laß sie liegen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bungo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Ich denke auch hier bringen Empfehlungen rein gar nichts.
Solch eine Rute sollte man geworfen haben, oder sie sollte speziell für einen gebaut werden.

Bei Fragen zu solch speziellen Modellen würde ich wenn du schon fragst eher mal in extra runtebau/gespliessten Foren nachfragen, da ist die Chnace, dass einer eine Rute der selben "Reihe" hat etwas höher.


----------



## zuma (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Nibor
Ich bin Gespliesstenbauer und kann Dir deshalb schon Auskunft geben über Gespliesste.
Wie die Vorschreiber schon erwähnt haben, kann Dir kaum jemand eine Empfehlung abgeben. Dies deshalb, weil im Gespliesstenbau jede Rute ein Unikat darstellt. Es gibt schlicht zuviele Einflussfaktoren, welche die Rute in ihrer Charakteristik beeinflussen. Bambus ist kein homogenes Industrieprodukt, sondern ein Naturrohstoff, welcher in sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität daher kommt. Nicht nur die Anzahl der Kraftfibern gibt die Natur vor, sondern auch die Knotenabstände der einzelnen Internodien, wie auch noch andere Werte.
Hinzu kommen die verschiedenen Fertigungstechniken der einzelnen Rutenbauer und die verschiedenen Produkte, welche zum Einsatz kommen. Angefangen beim Härten des Bambus, über die Art und Weise des Begradigens, zu den verwendeten Klebern, Lacken usw. gibt es noch einige Faktoren, welche das Endprodukt beeinflussen.
Eine Gespliesste muss, wie eine Kohlefasergerte auch, zu Dir passen, und zwar passt eben nur genau diese Rute, welche Du in Händen hältst. Es nützt Dir also nichts, wenn Du weisst, dass Dir eine Garrisen Typ XY liegt, da die nächste gebaute Rute dieses Typs wiederum eigenständige Eigenschaften haben wird.
Gespliesste sind, in den Schnurklassen und Anwendungsbereichen wo sie gedacht sind, geniale Ruten! Wenn Du die Richtige für Dich gefunden hast, wirst Du begeistert sein, soviel ist sicher. Für gewisse Anwendungsbereiche (Trockenfliege und Wurfweiten bis 15 m) ist eine passende Gespliesste von keiner Kohlefaserrute zu toppen - da hat die Gespliesste die Nase um Rutenlänge voraus.
Ich wünsche Dir eine glückliche Hand bei der Auswahl und viel Spass bei der Anwendung.

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## nibor (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

hallo an alle
danke erst mal für eure antworten/statements.
bin selbst neugierig wie die rute dann schliesslich und endlich 
ist.werde berichten
gruß robin


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus.€zuma also das eine Gespließte Rute einer Kohlefaser überlegen ist bezweifle ich stark. Vieleicht in der Glasfaserzeit aber heutige Kohlefaserruten sind mit Sicherheit den Gespließten überlegen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## jirgel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.€zuma also das eine Gespließte Rute einer Kohlefaser überlegen ist bezweifle ich stark. Vieleicht in der Glasfaserzeit aber heutige Kohlefaserruten sind mit Sicherheit den Gespließten überlegen.
> MfG
> Lenzi




In wie fern überlegen ? 

Wenn jemand das weiche Parapolische bevorzugt so wie ich und nicht an einen Gewässer fischt wo er die Runnigline schießen muss gibts für mich nichts schöneres als Glasfaser oder Tonkin.

Da wird jeder Fisch zum Event beim Drill das Werfen geschiet von alleine nach dem ersten zu tun von Muskelkraft die Rute übernihmt förmlich die Arbeit. 

Und man Drillt mit feinsten Vorfächern wie an einen Gummiband Vorfachbruch ist eine seltenheit. 

Überlegen in was ? das ist hier die Frage überlegen im Bruch verhalten oder wie ? 

Dann steckt aber Glasfaser alle anderen Ruten weg. 

Überlegen ist nur das Gerät wenn es dem Werfer persönlich so vorkommt als wäre das andere Gerät unterlegen, dabei spielen aber die persönnlichen Vorlieben mehr die Rolle als das Gerät selbst.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus. "Überlegen" Da hast schon recht. Wirklich überlegen ist die Rute die zu mir passt. Früher gabs nur Holz oder Glas, wobei auch die alten Glasruten ihre Vorzüge haben. Früher war es mehr eine Preisfrage welche Rute man sich leisten konnte. Eine Gespließte hat gleich ein paar Tausend Schillinge gekostet konnte sich natürlich nicht jeder leisten. In der heutigen "Kohlefaserzeit" denke ich findet jeder eine passende Rute um relativ wenig Geld wenn man nicht unbedingt den Namen bezahlt. Wenn ich an einem kleinen Bach fische brauch ich nicht unbedingt eine 600.- euro rute da gibts sicher auch welche um viel weniger Geld die auch super sind. Ist halt wie bei vielen Sachen das Prestige viel ausmacht. Ich kenne einige Leute die werfen mit jeder 50.- Rute besser als viele mit einer Rute um 1000.- Wenn ich wie oft Wurfweiten sogar unter 10m Fische reicht eigentlich jede aus. 
Also ist alles relativ. Ich sag immer jeder das was er will oder braucht, mich stören nur Aussagen wie nur mit Hochpreisigen Ruten kann man gut Fischen. Mir ist schei.....egal was auf der Rute steht wenns zu mir und meinem Wurfstiel passt.
Habe gerade gesehen bei Askari gibts noch ne Glasrute für unter 8 Euro wäre echt interresant diese Rute mal auzuprobieren ob sie auch so schön weich ist wie frühere Glasruten. Mit 5er schnur an einem Bächlein.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas E. (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Man sollte trennen zwischen:
Wurfeigenschaften u.
Drilleigenschaften
und dann der richtige Kompromiss daraus, das ist eine individuelle Entscheidung.

In Bezug auf die Wurfeigenschaften ist Kohlefaser, natürlich richtig verarbeitet, die Nr. 1 (auch im Nahbereich !)

Glasfaser neigt zum Nachschwingen.
Split Cane ist in der Hinsicht besser, ist aber schwerer als Kohlefaser.
Außerdem gibt es noch Ruten aus "Composite"- Material.
Die Aktion einer Rute ist mittlerweile weitgehend unabhängig vom Material,
so gibt es heutzutage Ruten aus Split cane, die schnelle Spitzenaktion haben können.

Eine Gespließte ist ja auch etwas für das Auge und die Langlebigkeit ist bei richtiger Behandlung enorm.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Bungo (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die Wurfeigenschaften ist Kohlefaser, natürlich richtig verarbeitet, die Nr. 1 (auch im Nahbereich !)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas E.



Definitiv Nein!
Wenn du schonmal eine richtig gute Gespließte geworfen hast, dann würdest du das nicht sagen.
Für die feine Trockenfischerei sind gute Gespließte das Non plus ultra!.
Wenn man die Rute kennt und dementsprechend beherrscht kommt keine Kohlefaser annähernd an die Gespließte ran.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas E. (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Bungo !

Wie kommst Du den zu dieser Vermutung ?

Ich habe schon Split Cane Ruten geworfen und natürlich auch gefischt. Die Gespließte gibt dem Werfer ein ganz eigenes Wurfgefühl.

Rein physikalisch ist sie allein aufgrund ihres höheren Gewichtes im Wurfverhalten gegenüber der Kohlefaser im Nachteil, zudem ermüdet höheres Gewicht ja den Werfer schneller.
Natürlich gibt es immer noch einige Anhänger.

Praktisch alle "Größen" der europäischen Forellen/Äschenfischerei wie Moser, Hebeisen, Pragliola, Anderson usw. sind schon vor Jahrzehnten auf Kohlefaser umgestiegen.

Das soll es jetzt von meiner Seite zu diesem Thema gewesen sein.

Schönen Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## zuma (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo
Ich wusste, dass meine Aussage provozieren wird, jedoch ich bleibe dabei: Im Nahbereich mit feiner Trockenfliege habe ich noch keine Kohlefaserrute gesehen, welche eine gute Gespliesste toppen kann. Dies gilt sowohl für den Wurfbereich, als auch v.a. für den Drillbereich.
Es soll hier nicht nur diese Aussage so stehen - sondern auch die Begründung dazu:
Feine Trockenfliege heisst automatisch auch sichtiges Wasser. Sichtiges Wasser heisst scheue Fische.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, erlaubt eine Gespliesste ein absolut kraftloses Werfen und somit lässt sich die Fliege mit sehr wenig Bewegung präsentieren und damit die Scheuchwirkung durch Bewegung reduzieren. Feine Trockenfliege heisst auch feine Vorfächer und somit auch feine Präsentation. Feine Präsentation kann auch wiederum mit kraftlosem Werfen gleichgesetzt werden.
Betreffend Drillverhalten hat die Gespliesst noch mehr die Nase vorn, und zwar deshalb, weil die Gespliesste aus Längsfasern besteht und somit ganz andere Abfederungsmöglichkeiten aufweist als eine Kohlerute, wo die Fasern spiralförmig rund um den Blank verlaufen. Hinzu kommt der Nachteil bei der Kohlefaser, dass diese zu schnelles Material hat. Ja, richtig gelesen! eine Rute kann auch zu schnell sein und somit verantwortlich sein für Drillaussteiger. Wer mal eine Forelle an einer Vollparabolischen Gespliessten gedrillt hat, weiss was ich meine, wenn ich sage "die liegt am Gummiband".
Dass sämtliche bekannten "Grössen" der europäischen Forellen/Aeschenfischerei, wie Moser, Hebeisen und Pragliola etc. schon vor Jahren auf Kohle umgestiegen sind, deute ich eher auf die höheren Margen beim Verkauf von Kohlefaserruten.

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus.@zuma  Provozieren gibts nicht jeder hat seine Meinung und das ist gut so, ansonsten wäre das Leben furchtbar langweilig. Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt für reine Kohlefaser ein gutes Kohle Glasgemisch hat auch seine Vorteile. Ich muß auch zugeben das ich noch nicht viel mit Gespließten gefischt habe, waren mir einfach zu teuer. Billige Gespließte da ist mit Sicherheit eine Kohlerute besser und wirklich gute Gespließte sind einfach relativ teuer, bin auch nicht der überdrüber Fliegenfischer sonder eher nebenbei mit der Fliege unterwegs. Wie mir mein Bekannter erklärte der viel mit Gespließten Ruten fischt ermüdet so eine Rute schnell wenn man sie falsch wirft und dann eine Ruhephase braucht. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## jflyfish (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Moin, 
ähnlich wie Zuma mache ich meine Fliegenruten auch selbst (nicht ganz so gute und nur fürs Hobby), da gibts auch einige Gespließte im Langzeiteinsatz (seit 1985) und da ist von Ermüdung weder bei mir noch bei den Ruten eine Spur. Jedenfalls gibt es für mich bei der leichten Fischerei am Bach (bin meist an dänischen Niederungsbächen unterwegs) nix besseres als eine moderne Gesplißte. Gleichzeitig fische ich auch viel an der Küste, und da geht nix über eine rasante KF-Rute in 9ft. 

Und -on Topic- Ruten nach Garrison design sind schöne sensitive Ruten -- die man geworfen/gefischt haben muß um ein Urteil abgeben zu können.

Kurz, für jeden Einsatzbereich gibt es Ruten für den optimalen Genuß, TL, JFL


----------



## nibor (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

hallo ihr alle
zu anfang dachte ich,was für eine frage hast du da gestellt.
schön,das es doch einige unter euch gibt, die sich da nen kopf drüber machen.ich steh auf die gespließten und ich werd mir auch eine,wenn nicht gar zwei bauen lassen. wahrscheinlich steig ich ganz um. ich habe in anderen bereichen,die nichts mit der fischerei zu tun haben,sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht mit handgearbeiteten dingen.bin musiker und spiele zwei gitarren handmade in usa.und ich kann euch sagen es sind wunderbare instrumente,die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.so wirds auch mit den ruten sein.natürlich hat das eine nix mit dem anderen zu tun.
ok,euch allen schöne weihnachten.
grüße robin/nibor


----------



## Thomas E. (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Aus der Sicht kann ich es natürlich verstehen !!

Wichtig ist der richtige Umgang damit:

Bei Auseinandernehmen gerade ziehen, nie drehen.
Gut abtrocknen und auf Lackschäden achten.
Hängend lagern ( richtige Luftfeuchte beachten )
Spitzen mal wechseln.
Im Drill die Rute mal drehen, sonst ist sie irgendwann krumm, usw....

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Strandpirat (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Moin Moin!

Was ihr alles wisst! Ich bin begeistert. Ob Gespiesste, Kohle- oder Glasfaser... und darüber können sich sogar welche streiten! 


Ich gehe lieber fischen...

T.L. und Petri!


----------



## Rolf Renell (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo zusammen ,
kann hier den Ausführungen von Kurt sehr zustimmen,wie gesagt wenn der Focus gezielt auf der feineren Bachfischerei liegt.
Im Kohlefaserbereich kommt allerdings für diese Bereiche der jap. Tenkara - Stil bzw, Fischerei genauso nahe,kurze Leinen an langen Ruten etc.Diese Fischerei bietet sich für kleine Gewässer wo "alle Vorsicht" angesagt ist hervorragend an ,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*



Rolf Renell schrieb:


> ....
> Im Kohlefaserbereich kommt allerdings für diese Bereiche der jap. Tenkara - Stil bzw, Fischerei genauso nahe,kurze Leinen an langen Ruten etc.Diese Fischerei bietet sich für kleine Gewässer wo "alle Vorsicht" angesagt ist hervorragend an ,
> beste Grüsse,
> Rolf



Hallo Rolf,
zum besseren Verständnis...
Tenkara ist doch eigentlich nur eine lange "Kopfrute" mit entprechender Leine + Vorfach.
Kann man denn diese Art des Fischens mit der landläufigen Montage vergleichen? In Bezug auf die Wurfeigenschaften sind da doch schon Welten zwischen.
Zudem sind an kleineren,  sichtigen Gewässern eher kurze Ruten angezeigt (Ufervegetation, geringe Wurfdistanz (landläufige Methode) etc.. so zumindest an unseren Erzgebirgsbächen.
Oder habe ich Deinen Hinweis auf Tenkara missverstanden?

Grüße
René


----------



## Locke4865 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Tenkara =Tippfischen
einfachste Methode Fische zu fangen


----------



## Rolf Renell (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Rene ,
direkt vergleichbar ist es nicht - zumindest im Sinne von Wurfweite etc.Es ging mir um einen Hinweis auf feine Präsentation im Kohlefaserbereich im Verhältnis zu Gespliessten.
Man sollte Tenkara nicht zum reinen Kopfrutenfischen oder Tippfischen degradieren ,obwohl natürlich beides dort eine Berechtigung hat.Aber wer einmal gesehen hat was sich damit machen lässt wird erstaunt sein,wie gesagt Fokus liegt im Nahbereich und bewegtem Wasser ob Trocken oder Nymphe(daher könnte man theoretisch auch die CZ -Styles) mit Tenkara durchführen.Es ist minimalistisch und pur ,die Ruten sind sehr speziell aufgebaut und werden nicht in Aftma Bereichen graduiert sondern in Biegeverhältnissen ,je nach gewünschter Präsentation und Zielfischgrösse.Die modernen Tenkararuten liegen im Bereich 12-13 ft. Länge,wenn man geschickt arbeitet im Wasser sind viele genaue und feine Präsentationen möglich - natürlich nicht immer oder in der "grünen Hölle" , doch diese Fischerei hat etwas und ist in ihrer Urbanität,Minimalistik im Handling und Gerät im Bereich "Fliegenfischen" eine sehr schöne Variante ,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*



Rolf Renell schrieb:


> Hallo Rene ,
> direkt vergleichbar ist es nicht - zumindest im Sinne von Wurfweite etc.Es ging mir um einen Hinweis auf feine Präsentation im Kohlefaserbereich im Verhältnis zu Gespliessten.
> Man sollte Tenkara nicht zum reinen Kopfrutenfischen oder Tippfischen degradieren ,obwohl natürlich beides dort eine Berechtigung hat.Aber wer einmal gesehen hat was sich damit machen lässt wird erstaunt sein,wie gesagt Fokus liegt im Nahbereich und bewegtem Wasser ob Trocken oder Nymphe(daher könnte man theoretisch auch die CZ -Styles) mit Tenkara durchführen.Es ist minimalistisch und pur ,die Ruten sind sehr speziell aufgebaut und werden nicht in Aftma Bereichen graduiert sondern in Biegeverhältnissen ,je nach gewünschter Präsentation und Zielfischgrösse.Die modernen Tenkararuten liegen im Bereich 12-13 ft. Länge,wenn man geschickt arbeitet im Wasser sind viele genaue und feine Präsentationen möglich - natürlich nicht immer oder in der "grünen Hölle" , doch diese Fischerei hat etwas und ist in ihrer Urbanität,Minimalistik im Handling und Gerät im Bereich "Fliegenfischen" eine sehr schöne Variante ,
> beste Grüsse,
> Rolf



Hallo Rolf,
danke für Deine Ausführungen.
Nun hast Du mich aber etwas neugierig gemacht und ich Frage mich gerade ob es hierzu schon Blankmaterial zu kaufen gibt (außer Japan oder USA)..... |kopfkrat 
Probieren würde ich das schon einmal, da es sicher noch puristischer ist als das Fliegenfischen mit herkömmlichen Methoden. Und so ein Rütchen ist, mit den richtigen Zutaten, sicher schnell "angerichtet". |wavey:

@zuma
Kurt, kann man Dein Equipment zum Bau der "Gespliessten" irgendwo im Netz finden (Website etc..)?
Habe im Nachbarforum schon einige Deiner Werke bewundert.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Rolf Renell (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Rene ,
in den USA kommt es langsam ans Rollen,GB ebenfalls ,aber wie gesagt ,sicherlich nicht für jeden etwas.Bei den Blanks müsste man im Bereich Baitrods sich umschauen um die richtigen Aktionen,einerseits weich und nachgebend ,andererseits eben nicht zu flexibel zu sein bzw. genügend Reserven zu haben ,solche Ruten biegen sich gut bis ins Handteil je nach Aktionsverhältnis.Wir werden Mitte des Jahres im Bereich Tenkara etwas machen(Handel/Kurse) ,das am Rand.Die besten Ruten momentan bekommt man in den Staaten ,Blanks sind in Vorbereitung.Hier ein paar Eindrücke :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11TH3i-CXdk
bis hin zu (wobei dies vom ursprünglichen etwas abweicht (Bait/Nymphen/Nassfliegen),aber im Gesamten funktioniert)
http://tv.shimano.co.jp/movie/tv/paradise_06/
Beste Grüsse,
Rolf
(hoffe wir sind nicht zu weit vom Thema ;-)


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus. Also so haben wir ab und zu schon vor über 30jahren auf Forellen und Döbel gefischt. Ne 4 oder 5 meter Glasstippe und einfach ne Fliege drangebunden hat auch mit der Matchrute gut funktioniert nur hat man da Reserve auf der Rolle. Nur ob das mit Fliegenfischen noch recht viel zu tun hat frage ich mich schon. Dann wäre ja ein Tirolerhölzl mit drei Nymphen genau so Fliegenfischen. Na ja jetzt hat diese Fischerei einen moderneren Namen da wirds schon eine "neue" art Fischerei sein.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## zuma (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo René

Bei der Internetpräsenz hapert es etwas bei mir. Die Website
www.bamboorods.ch wird nicht von mir betreut und ist schon ziemlich veraltet. Eine eigene Page habe ich leider nicht, da ich mehr Zeit in der Werkstatt verbringe als am PC.
Seit Februar 2001 habe ich nun über 400 gespliesste Ruten gebaut, wovon noch ca. 80 Stück in meinem Besitz sind. Der Rest wird gefischt, und zwar auf der ganzen Welt, worauf ich besonders stolz bin. Gegenwärtig arbeite ich für die Ausstellung Fischen, Jagen, Schiessen 2010, welche vom 18. - 21. Februar 2010 in Bern stattfindet. Ich habe ja bereits einige Neuheiten im Gespliesstenbau "erfunden" (13-fach Gespliesste, 6-fach Gespliesste in der Geometrie der 13-fach Gespliessten, jedoch Hohlgebaut und auch Birkenrindengriffe für Fliegenruten) und deshalb möchte ich v.a. Kombinationen davon zeigen können.
Insgesamt werde ich mit 30 Ruten an der Messe vertreten sein können.
Falls hier im Forum Interesse besteht, kann ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Fotos machen von den fertigen Werken, damit man sich ein Bild davon machen kann.
Schwergewichtig baue ich Ruten für kleine Schnurklassen, welche v.a. für die Bachfischerei zum Einsatz kommen. Dabei steht die Trockenfliegenrute mit ca. 190 cm Länge und Schnurklasse 3/4 an vorderster Stelle. 
Bauen tue ich rein von Hand, will heissen, dass ich keine Maschinen einsetze - nicht mal für das Wickeln oder Binden der Blanks.










Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## Rolf Renell (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Lenzi ,
Interpretationsfreiraum ist wie immer hier jedem gegeben ,das Thema war ja ein anderes ,mit 30 Jahren kommst du da nicht hin ,Tenkara (Japanisches Fischen mit der Fliege ) ist eben nicht neu ,braucht auch keinen neuen Namen und hat 2000 Jahre auf dem Buckel.Gefischt denke und hoffe ich haben wir alle mal so,schön das sich "Altes" immer noch bewährt und seinen Platz findet.
Das kurz dazu.
Wenn gespliesste Ruten gehören Kurts Stöcke sicherlich mit in die enge Auswahl der empfehlenswerten in Verarbeitung und Finish ,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

@Rolf
Das Video mit Ryan Jordan habe ich vor einiger Zeit schonmal angeschaut, und mich gefragt (ähnlich wie Lenzi) ob das noch "Fliegenfischen" ist|kopfkrat Aber ich bin für alles offen und probiere gern neue (alte) Sachen aus. Meine Anfänge vor reichlich 35 Jahren waren ja auch von einer 4 Meter langen Bambusrute geprägt. Als "Stift" war das schon ein ziemlicher Zauber, den Stecken länger als ne halbe Stunde zu halten :q.

Bezüglich Tenkara werde ich mich auf Deinen Seiten  weiter informieren. Ich bleibe dran .

Übrigens, machst Du auch "ausserhäusig" Kurse?
Wir sind im Verein noch auf Suche nach einer Ergänzung zu unserem Fliegenfischertraining.
Gern auch per PN, da doch zu sehr OT.

@Kurt
Danke für Deine Ausführungen, schön sowas hier im AB zu lesen. Bist ja ein richtiger "Guru" auf dem Gebiet #h

Da ich selbst Ruten baue, interessieren mich natürlich auch die "Gespliessten" und in ein paar Jahren werde ich mich auch mal daran wagen. Infos hierzu sauge ich gern auf und auch die Griffgestaltung mit (Birken)Rinde ist für mich sehr interessant. Sowas schwebt mir schon länger vor, mal schaun wann ich vom Kork abkomme  .

Ich selbst habe noch von meinem Großvater eine gespliesste Rute, leider ist nurnoch das HT in Takt, das ST ist leider gebrochen. Vllt. werde ich die Reparatur irgendwann in Angriff nehmen.... Angeln werde ich mit dem "Erbstück" jedenfalls nicht. Da hängen zuviel Erinnerungen dran und so recht zum Fliegenfischen ist das Stöckchen auch nicht geeignet.

Grüße,
René


----------



## jirgel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Ohne böse zu klingen oder es gemeint zu haben das würde bei uns nur zu geplänkel mit denn Aufsichtsfischern füren dieses japanische Tippfischen. 

Da wärst mehr am Disskutieren als am fischen und um die eigene Lizenz wäre auch noch zu bangen weil es eben nicht Fliegenfischen ist.


----------



## Thomas E. (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Besonders der 1. Link weiter oben zu Tenkara ist interessant.

Jetzt entdecken die AMIs wie man der Welt zeigen muß, wie man in Japan mit traditionellem FliegenFischGerät umgeht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus. Also Leute wir sind uns einig alles hat seine vor und nachteile. Ob Kohle , Glas oder gespließte jeder soll Fischen was er will und wie er will. Einziges manko der Gespließten ist für mich der Preis. Da ich nicht so oft mit der Fliege unterwegs bin ist mir der Preis zu hoch, was auf keinen fall heißen soll das sie das Geld nicht wert sind. Handarbeit hat nun mal seinen Preis und bevor ich mir ne billige gespließte von Askari kauf bleib ich lieber bei der Kohlefaser. Wenn ich mir das Stöckchen auf dem Foto anschau ist schon was ganz Edles fast zu schade zum Fischen sind solche Kunstwerke muß man schon sagen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## zuma (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Hey Lenzi
Ich muss Dir Recht geben! Bevor man eine billige Gespliesste kauft, bleibt man wirklich besser bei einer Kohlefasergerte, das ist zehn mal besser. Was ich jedoch nie werde verstehen können, sind Käufer von 600 Euro teuren Kohlefaserknüppeln, welche einen effektiven Wert von 50 Euro haben - der Rest von 550 Euro sind Schall und Rauch (oder wie sagt man zu den Werbekosten?) Das Wertvollste an diesen Ruten ist aus meiner Sicht die Marketingstrategie.






Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: gespließte*

Servus.
@Zuma  Das ist wie bei den Autos, Ich fahre keinen Merzedes sondern einen Pontiac Transsport da hab ich genausoviel wenn nicht sogar mehr Komfort wie in einem Merzedes und der kostet einen Bruchteil der Deutschen Marke. Ich werde jetzt wieder einigen auf die Füße treten nur ich kenne wirklich wenige die wirklich Fliegenfischen können. Viele wollen nur mit teurem Gerät glänzen und ihr bescheidenes Können damit kaschieren. Ich bin auch kein überdrüber Fliegenfischer aber mein Lehrer der ist ein Vollblutfliegenfischer mit 50jahren erfahrung. Der fischt gespließte Ruten hat glaub ich 10 oder mehr im Keller davon. Na ja der wird auch von Peter Alexander und Brunner zum Fischen eingeladen und bekommt Gespließte geschenkt zum Geburtstag extra von Brunner für ihn gebaut. Da ahb ich zum ersten mal gesehen was man mit einer Fliegenrute alles machen kann.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Locke4865 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: gespließte*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ohne böse zu klingen oder es gemeint zu haben das würde bei uns nur zu geplänkel mit denn Aufsichtsfischern füren dieses japanische Tippfischen.
> 
> Da wärst mehr am Disskutieren als am fischen und um die eigene Lizenz wäre auch noch zu bangen weil es eben nicht Fliegenfischen ist.



Hab mich diebezüglich mal bei der Behörde schlaugemacht da ich Aufseher bin|rolleyes
*in Sachsen zählt Tenkara def.zum Fliegenfischen* :vik:
da Fliegen verwendet werden
und nur der Köder entscheidet über die Angelart in diesen Fall :m


----------



## nibor (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gespließte*

hallo fliegenfischer
das ist ja interressant was aus einer einfachen frage für eine diskussion entsteht.ich war jetzt lange zeit nicht mehr hier.
also ich hab mir die garrison von udo hildebrandt bauen lassen und ich kann euch sagen für mich ist es der ultimative kick mit dieser rute an meinem hausgewässer,der wehra in todtmoos,mit feinem vorfach und kleiner trockenfliege zu fischen, fein zu präsentieren,es lebt und der drill einer schönen bachforelle mit der rute macht einfach mehr spaß. ich hab das gefühl ich bin näher drann mit der bambusgerte. direkte verbindung zum fisch.
habe diese rute jetzt seit juni `10 und wirklich viel mit ihr gefischt.möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
die nächste ist in planung.eine 3er gesplieste,die mir auch der udo bauen wird. da freu ich mich aufs erste fischen im neuen jahr.
grüße an euch alle
robin


----------



## zuma (2. November 2010)

*AW: gespließte*

Hallo Robin

Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu deinem Entscheid. Du bringst die Vorteile einer Gespliessten auf den Punkt. Genau dafür ist sie gemacht und wird Dir hoffentlich noch lange Freude bereiten - wovon ich übrigens überzeugt bin.
An der 3er dürftest Du noch grössere Freude haben, kommen doch in dieser Schnurklasse die Stärken der Gespliessten so richtig zum tragen.

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------

